# Baby-Love is getting spayed tonight!



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Wish us luck I'm dropping her off at 1:20 pm surgery is at midnight and I pick her up tomorrow. She can't eat past noon so I gave her a big breakfast cant wait to finally have her done I've put it off forever. I'm really nervous because of her age (6 next month) I've posted most of this before but cant find the thread on my phone anyways wish us luck!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Best of luck! It will be over before you know it and you will feel relief she's done. I don't pick up my two until tomorrow either. We can sit here and worry a bit together.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh good luck to your two too! They have day surgeries but they're all booked up so I had to go for the over night which I would have rather had her at home but I guess ninja will have a nice break lol she's been hormonal and they've been fighting a lot I hope she calms down a bit after the spay.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Good luck to her I'm sure she will be fine. Once she is all better we will have to get the two together, I'm sure Bijoux will be freaked but we will just call it trail by fire


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

The place I send them to is out of town and they always keep them over night. I like it because before I get them back they will have eaten, drank, and pottied and the vet is sure they are all right.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

My vet is 45 mins away but it's 24 hrs open so at least that puts my mind at ease knowing there's vets on the whole night. 

Mooberry hopefully baby is more calm after lol she loves other chihuahuas it woul be fun to meet up!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know, i'm thinking of you and Baby love and will be waiting to hear back on how she is


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been thinking of Baby!! I hope the surgery went well & she is already well on her way to feeling 100%. Let us know when you can how it went!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

thinking of everyone this morning.... Sherri and Pam.... hows everyone doing??


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I got a call saying the surgery went really well I have to pick her up at 1045 am can't wait! Everyones anxious to have her back home although I think ninjas enjoying being an only dog haha it's way too quiet without her!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Glad it went well Sherri...I knew it would!! Keep us posted on her...and give her snuggles from us!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

so happy to hear everything went well, i'll be checking back to see when you get her home


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone I'll share some photos as well I'm in need of an update!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

baby has been sleeping in her bed since we got home growling at any pets that enter the room lol she got ground beef for dinner and gets her pain meds tmw morning for 3 days

the vets report said she was an excellent patient and a pleasure to have! they said when they went to the cage to open it she would jump in their arms and kiss them lol awww


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad to hear everything went well. So glad it's over and done with for your Baby and my boys.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm so glad she made it through ok.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone!! I'm happy I finally went through with it.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Yay Baby Love! No bloody messes, or menses....lol.... glad to hear all went well and she was an A+ patient!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, sounds like she's doing great & uhm feeling well? haha So Baby for her to growl at any pets entering the room.  I hope she is feeling up to par soon. So glad it's all over...you must be so relieved!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Yay!! Such a good feeling after a pet is "fixed" for me... I know if I play all my cards right they should never need to be under anesthetic again lol... too scary!!! Glad she made it through!!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

KittynKahlua said:


> Yay!! Such a good feeling after a pet is "fixed" for me... I know if I play all my cards right they should never need to be under anesthetic again lol... too scary!!! Glad she made it through!!


I couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

So glad she did so well. You, and she, can just put it all behind you and get on with the rest and kisses!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

KittynKahlua said:


> Yay!! Such a good feeling after a pet is "fixed" for me... I know if I play all my cards right they should never need to be under anesthetic again lol... too scary!!! Glad she made it through!!


I bet you were scared. When I was 16 I had a terrier mix female named Baby. They made me leave her overnight, and I about died. Of course she was younger than yours, but the feelings are the same.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

She moaned a bit the vet added on pain meds without me agreeing bc of her age it was only $10 so I took them and she was moaning a lot probably why she was growling so I gave her 1/2 a tab she has it every 12 hrs and had 3 1/2 tabs until finished she's just been sleeping but has eaten and peed a few times and pooped so that's good she's such a baby when I heard how good she was I wondered of they had mixed up dogs hahaha jk


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol I bet the pain meds help though.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

How's Baby-love doing today? I let the boys out of their crates about dinner time and they did great. I just had to remind Sherman not to play too crazy. This morning it's like they've never had anything done to them. Amazing how they can recover.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm so glad she's doing so well Sherri! 

Pam, I'm glad the boys are doing so well too!

Now, no more worrying!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad she is home and doing well. She will be running around before you know it.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

She slept all day still on pain meds every 12 hrs her last dose in the morning she seems better she was waiting at the front door when I got home from work tonight prior to that I was physically picking her up and carrying her to the water bowl and shed eat in bed and I'd carry her out for pees now she's walking so she must be getting better she hasn't licked or chewed at her stitches so that's awesome! 

Pam glad the boys are doing great!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I am glad for the update. Glad to here she is doing better, and glad she isn't licking.


----------

